# URGENT: Chicken bones and diarrhea



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Friday night, Ozzie managed to steal 2 hot wing bones (cooked). I've been keeping an eye on him closely. That next morning he had a solid stool (though seemed to be a little dehydrated). He did not go again until this morning, which isn't exactly typical of him. This morning he started out somewhat solid but wound up with diarrhea. He's just gone a tiny bit more and now it's pretty much liquid. He's had a good appetite throughout, no problem finishing his food or acting like he's full. No blood present in his stool. Is this just an upset stomach? Or should I get him straight into the vet because it's probably an obstruction? 

I could kick myself for this. :doh:

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Julie, I'm so paranoid I'd take him in. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree I would take him in just to be on the safe side. Hope he is ok.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Could also be upset stomach, because he is not used to the food. He is still eating and stuff is obviously still passing through. 
I would keep an eye on him for today, if he displays other symptoms like vomiting, lethargy, sensitivity to his belly, take him in and have an x-ray done.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry for the very delayed update. Thanks for your input! I decided to err on the side of caution and bring him in. The clinic didn't have any open appointments but said I could drop him off and they'd check him out ASAP. The vet feels confident that this is just a stomach upset and not a blockage. Abdomen is soft and non-tender and thankfully there was no blood present. Sent him home with some metrodiazole and I put him on a bland diet (boiled chicken and rice). Happy to report that he had a solid stool tonight!  I probably overreacted by bringing him in but after our scare a few weeks ago (he had a bad reaction to Rimadyl, I think... and his potassium plummeted fast) I'd rather be safe than sorry. I think he missed his friends over at the vet now that we've stopped with the rehab visits, lol... he was very happy to see everyone!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

